# Good Books?



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 17, 2005)

Any suggestions to a literal newbie to aikido as far as books?  

Looking for historical perspectives, teaching, and ideas.  Movement description book recomendations welcome but I am more interested (at this point) in learning about the philosopies and ideas.

Thanks a lot.  Great board.


----------



## JAMJTX (Feb 17, 2005)

Aikido and the Dynamic Sphere (Ratty and Westerbrook) is a great book for all martial artists.

Anything by (or translated by) John Stevens


----------



## treksinthesiddhis (Mar 1, 2005)

Aikido and the dynamic sphere for sure is good for movement, as previously posted. Alot of the stuff you won't understand if you haven't been in the art for long, but don't worry, that's a good thing! You will subconciously assemilate alot of what's there anyway. And i think that it helped me tremendously to read this book before ever stepping foot on a mat. I reccomend going through it once every couple of months and then once a year, once every few years and so on as you progress in aikido. As you get older and wiser, new things in the book will jump out at you and you will take more and more from it. I get a serious case of the ah-ha's each time i read it!! To me, it's like watching a movie when you are very young... it's a great movie but you miss all the "adult humor" and situations. When you are older, alot of things have a much deeper meaning, and it makes more sense!

As for history and philosophy, i recomend "The Art of Peace" by Morihei Ueshiba, the arts founder.  

For more philosophy and the spiritual aspects of aikido, check out "The essance of Aikido: Spiritual teachings of Morihei Ueshiba"

Good luck and have fun

Namaste
-Rob


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks.  I was planning on getting the Dynamic Sphere and since posting have and it is excellent.  Seems to have some great introductory type stuff towards the front.  Thanks again.


----------



## bignick (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome, to the boards Shirt Ripper....hope you enjoy your training in Aikido...you'll have to let us know how it goes...


----------



## Paul B (Mar 1, 2005)

Since you mentioned philosophy and ideas.........If you want to get a little "deeper",check out "Aikido and the Harmony of Nature" by Mitsugi Saotome,it is an outstanding Aikido philosophy book.

If you find that book a little too much for you right now,and want to try the history angle read "Invincible Warrior" by John Stevens.It gives a good look into the "early days" of Ueshiba Sensei. Happy reading!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 2, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Welcome, to the boards Shirt Ripper....hope you enjoy your training in Aikido...you'll have to let us know how it goes...


 
Thanks Nick, will do.


----------



## bignick (Mar 3, 2005)

Alright....I can't play along anymore...I actually know Shirt Ripper, he's a good buddy of mine.  Over the past year, I've let drop every now and then that he should try tae kwon do, judo, or jujutsu....so what does he do?

Starts Aikido...oh well, can't win 'em all...


----------



## Paul B (Mar 3, 2005)

Smarts,doesn't it?...:boing1: 


Not everyone is kuwel and tuff enough for Aikido.:rofl: 

*I am enjoying myself,can you tell?*.....*hunts for more smarta$$ smileys*


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, Shirt Ripper deciding to follow the path of aikido could work well for both of you as another point of view for techniques...check out the differences and similarities in the different styles.  Getting him to study an art of any sort deserves a "kudo".  Welcome to the world of aikido, Shirt Ripper (is that a reference to "Kung Pow?) hope you enjoy the journey.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 16, 2005)

"Shirt Ripper (is that a reference to "Kung Pow?) hope you enjoy the journey."

Indeed.  I am also into grip strength training so it kind of applied in more way than one.


----------

